# Anyone else looking forward to this documentary?



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Can't wait! :thumbsup: :king: :yahoo:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/goldchannel/status/1087288424493694976


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

"Anyone else looking forward to this documentary?"

No.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Davey P said:


> "Anyone else looking forward to this documentary?"
> 
> No.
> 
> :laughing2dw:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like DJ. could be the old man on the moon if rockets were to be included,make a change from the Ovaltine face.!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Should be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

PC-Magician said:


> Should be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

themysterybidder said:


>


 Harsh! :angry:

:laughing2dw:


----------

